# raclette cheese



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

A man from Switzerland got some goat milk from me to make cheese with. He says it's raclette. He had given us some made with cow's milk and it was fairly mild. I was expecting a similar flavor in the goat raclette. The wheel he brought us is rather pungent and my DH says it tasted yeasty. Has anyone here made raclette? Did we not age it long enough or is the goat version that different?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Neither, yeasty raclette means production or affinage defect.

If you do age it longer, it should develop a better flavor.


----------

